# PC Showing Blue Screen And Restarting Automatically.



## ankursinghshadow (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the error that is being shown after i reopen my system and windows shows me that it has recovered from a serious problem.Plz help me:-

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	50
  BCP1:	D5A221E7
  BCP2:	00000008
  BCP3:	D5A221E7
  BCP4:	00000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\062711-16801-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-27814-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Most probably a virus problem. Do scan using updated AV or use this online av:
HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA

Also try refitting RAM properly.
Run this as well: Memtest86
Link: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Also, the PSU might be broke.
Run this in command prompt: chkdsk
to check for any hdd error


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

Post ur config details


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2011)

Might be the RAM is loose!!! Try fixing it properly.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

maybe analyzing the minidump will show what is causing the problem. ask asingh.


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2011)

Post the last 4-5 minidumps on a shared location. Will look at this.


----------

